# ***need professional edvice u guys please***



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

ok lets say u guys had a choice of picking an offset for a pair of 5zigen-FNO1R-C
for a 92 240sx hatch and THESE ARE GOING ON THE FRONT, WIDTH OF THE RIM 8 OR MYBE 7. which off set out of these 3 would u guys pick +38 +35 or +30 i thought either +30 for 8in or +35..thanx guys and let me know


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

do you have coilovers?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Joel said:


> do you have coilovers?


no not yet hevent decided if JIC-Magic FLT-A2,TEIN-TYPE FLEX or KYBs with sportlines or RS-Rs.

WHY????


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> no not yet hevent decided if JIC-Magic FLT-A2,TEIN-TYPE FLEX or KYBs with sportlines or RS-Rs.
> 
> WHY????


 because a wheel that wide on the front will rub the strut and cut a tire down. trust me i've already done it.

Don


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

springs/struts, go with +30 8" wide


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

that sounds safest


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

little240boy said:


> springs/struts, go with +30 8" wide


were still talking about the front rite guys?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

go here and read this. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/ 

They actually have pics of what the car will look like with the rims...SO sexy.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> go here and read this. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/
> 
> They actually have pics of what the car will look like with the rims...SO sexy.


thanx man umm im trying to make sure he was talking bout the front...but anyway anymore info will be greatly appreciated guys thanx


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can run that combination all round


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Joel said:


> you can run that combination all round



that sounds good!  

what would a 25+ offset for the back be like?for the same size 17x8
doesnt seem like much difference but i wonder if itll fit without any problems?
cause i think imaa start with KYBs N sportlines


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well a buddy of mine had VS-XX 17x8 +25 offsets all around and the fronts stuck out just a tad, in my opinion was too far. But I don't think he had to roll his fenders (not positive!) +30 will look mean being 8" wide. If you want, I bet +25 in the back would look not too shabby and have +30's up front


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

little240boy said:


> well a buddy of mine had VS-XX 17x8 +25 offsets all around and the fronts stuck out just a tad, in my opinion was too far. But I don't think he had to roll his fenders (not positive!) +30 will look mean being 8" wide. If you want, I bet +25 in the back would look not too shabby and have +30's up front


 so u do u dont think with this offset i would have problems fitting these in the back without rolling fenders and stuff rite? cause of the KYBs...

i wanted that offset with a 9 width in the back but i guess u guys would think that would be pushing it rite or 8.5?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

In the back hell no! 9" all the way man, load it up with a 255!!! In the front, I'd stick to 8" with a 225. Its save and it fits without rolling. I have a 225 tire on the front of mine and its close but works perfectly fine.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

little240boy said:


> In the back hell no! 9" all the way man, load it up with a 255!!! In the front, I'd stick to 8" with a 225. Its save and it fits without rolling. I have a 225 tire on the front of mine and its close but works perfectly fine.


sounds good man. 30+ offset should be good for the 9" rite? or 25+???


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

This is only my opinion and should not be taken as actual advice. My idea for my car was a 17x8 +30 with a 225/45/17 tire up front, with a 17x9 +25 255/40/17 at the back.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

little240boy said:


> This is only my opinion and should not be taken as actual advice. My idea for my car was a 17x8 +30 with a 225/45/17 tire up front, with a 17x9 +25 255/40/17 at the back.


are u running coilovers? and how much is the car lowered?
u have no rubbing issues whats so ever for the front?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

You need to read closer. I said this was my idea, not my current setup. Consquently, I could not verify those questions.


----------

